# Learning to 'drop it'



## sebas-apollo (Oct 13, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has helpful tips for teaching the command 'drop it'. Apollo has quickly picked up other commands, but Tug of War is his absolute favorite game so I haven't been able to get him to drop his toys on command, he will try to get me to play with him when I reach for the toy.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can give a easy pull up on his flank as a attention getter. It will get him to release whats in his mouth. Some people like to push the gums of the dog into their teeth to get them to release, but I like the flank if its a older dog, or a hind leg if its a pup. Remember this should never hurt them, its just to take their attention from whats in their mouth.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Because my husband like to wrestle with the dog and play tug a war. I've taught then NO More, means the game is over. They just learned over time, that those words mean I will no longer play whatever game it is were playing.
I also use the same words when handing out treats. They know No More means the treats are gone.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

In obedience class, we learned drop it like this: throw a crumpled up piece of paper for the dog to grab, once he does, say "drop it" and lure him with a treat. As soon as he drops it, click and treat. Repeat, repeat, repeat. You can introduce the command in different situations (tug), with a treat. When I ask my boy to drop one of his toys, I'll usually give it back to him as the treat. When it's something I don't want him to have, I'll exchange for a treat. 

Using physical touch may work if you can reach the dog, but what happens if you're in the open and the dog gets into something? You want a reliable drop it/leave it off leash as much as you want a reliable recall.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Super easy to teach, especially in regards to playing tug o war! Laika learned it in about 30 seconds. 

When you play ToW with your pup, the tug item is like living prey. When you want your dog to drop it--*hold it very still*, and as soon as they release say "drop." Then reward the pup with playing again. 

You may have to brace the tug toy between your knees for a while at first, but the pup will learn quickly. Once the tug toy is still it is not as much fun, and their natural instinct is to let go!!

Hope that makes sense


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> Using physical touch may work if you can reach the dog, but what happens if you're in the open and the dog gets into something? You want a reliable drop it/leave it off leash as much as you want a reliable recall.


I use the word Give, if I want them to release something in my hand. 
The command Leave it, if I want them to drop something, or stay away from it. The two commands have a totally different meaning.
My dogs are on check cords when out running as pups, and I don't give a command that I have no way to enforce. They graduate from check cords to ecollars. Each command has been followed by the dog 100s of times, before its transferred to ecollar pressure. Now I'm not saying my dogs don't get treats, or also learn from operant training, they do. I just like a mix of hands on training with them.
As far as leave it, they learn it early. The first week or two I have them with me as pups I just remove what they have in their mouth, and say Leave it. After they had bonded with me, they will get sprayed with water from a small spray bottle, and told Leave it for picking up something that's off limits. The adjustable sprayers will reach across a room. If on lead a side wards tug and told Leave it. Same goes with the check cord. Last with the ecollar. 

As a hunter most of my dogs training is geared toward being in fields off lead.
Recall and Leave it are top priorities to keep them safe while enjoying the great outdoors.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

We're still having trouble with this one. Pulling up on a flank works wonderfully... if you can catch them. Even with a check cord on, Dex dances right out of the way. The first couple of times I caught him by surprise and it worked well, but he figured out pretty quickly what I was doing and how to side step me. I can't get to him quickly enough to make it work - by the time I'd be able to get a flank, he's forgotten what we're working on  He does OK when we trade for a treat - but really tug is his FAVORITE and he usually prefers that over the treat. So we're still working on it! Thankfully he's awesome about "leave it." He just can't resist trying to incite a game of tug. Anyone have any other tips?



Laika said:


> When you play ToW with your pup, the tug item is like living prey. When you want your dog to drop it--*hold it very still*, and as soon as they release say "drop." Then reward the pup with playing again.


I've seen this method work really well. Our trainer used it on Dex and he did respond some of the time really quickly. However, she wasn't able to get a reliable "drop it" every time that way either. I believe she'd even kind of shove the toy towards him before holding it still.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> We're still having trouble with this one. Pulling up on a flank works wonderfully... if you can catch them.


It sounds like Dex could use a refresher on recall, and also a release before he gets to go back to running. Both of these make Give so much easier with a dog that stands by your side until released. 

On recall make sure he comes in all the way to your side.
Next tap him on the side, while saying his name for the release.
Later you can just use the tap as the release.
This foundation of training makes it easier to work with them. 

These dogs can and will make a game of just about anything they can,
be it tug o war or keep away.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> It sounds like Dex could use a refresher on recall, and also a release before he gets to go back to running. Both of these make Give so much easier with a dog that stands by your side until released.
> 
> These dogs can and will make a game of just about anything they can,
> be it tug o war or keep away.


Amen to that! We've been working on recall for the past month, hard core. He'd do great for me 4 out of 5 outings in a week, but just totally drop the ball every few days. I was (am) getting so frustrated. Then I went to the park with him and my husband. I took the pup and so the hubby had Dex. I watched him call him I don't even know how many times, and never once get on him for noncompliance. He must have called him at least 15 times, and Dexter didn't come once. And my husband didn't even vibe him. Now I know where the problem is coming from!! I also told the husband at least 15 times NOT to do that. He just doesn't get that he's ruining so much hard work on my end :-\ So as frustrated as I was getting with Dex, at least I know where the training *really* needs to be put in.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

And I bet you can guess who likes to give in when Dexter won't drop his ball, etc. and just try to pull it out of his mouth... which turns into tug... ??? I just wish he'd get that "release" and recall are not just for fun, they are for Dex's safety. (He'd die himself if something happened to that dog!)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tug-a-War ! You reap what you sew ! avoid it - drop or leave it - great commands & easy to teach after the pup brings everything to hand - if you have a V & do not have a check cord 4 the first year of their life !!!!!!! good luck in training - you'll need it !!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Boss and Blue, the black labs that come with us on a shoot, had a game of tug o' war with a shot pheasant on saturday, needless to say that was a good table bird ruined . Whatever games I play with Ruby I try to think how I can incorporate it into the field, hide and seek with dummies being one of the best. Also I don't really like her to "drop", but rather have her let me take it from her, to do this I'll bring her into heel, get her to sit and as I'm taking whatever object she has in her mouth I'll put my hand in my pocket and snap a dog treat, she uses the "snap" as a cue to release and then she gets the treat.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like Boss and Blue need some lessons in honoring another dogs retrieve. I'm guessing the dogs are good friends. I've seen dogs that would fight another dog for trying to snatch a game bird from its mouth.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Sounds like Boss and Blue need some lessons in honoring another dogs retrieve. _*I'm guessing the dogs are good friends.*_ I've seen dogs that would fight another dog for trying to snatch a game bird from its mouth.


kennel mates although not related, both my friend's dogs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

dextersmom said:


> And I bet you can guess who likes to give in when Dexter won't drop his ball, etc. and just try to pull it out of his mouth... which turns into tug... ??? I just wish he'd get that "release" and recall are not just for fun, they are for Dex's safety. (He'd die himself if something happened to that dog!)


There is still hope, as I had the same problem with my husband.
Cash is his best buddy, and he would let him slide on quite a few things.
After 4 years he has started having Cash mind in the field.
Before that him and Cash would just have a grand ole time.
One of his favorite saying was " He's my buddy, and he brings me the birds."


----------

